# Trainer in 201 Area, NEW JERSEY!



## MVPxD (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm looking for a good, while also affordable trainer/behaviorist in or around Bergenfield, New Jersey. Please help!


----------



## cuttingedge (Nov 23, 2009)

*NNJ Trainer*

Welcome to Tim Miller Dog Training - Serving Bergen, Passaic, Essex Counties in New Jersey and Rockland County New York
We have used Tim's services for our dogs and were very pleased with the results. His methodology works and is primarily based on positive reinforcement. I have also trained at the German Shepherd Club of NNJ as well as First Dog Club of NNJ. If you are looking for basic obedience training or behavior modification training than I would call Tim. If you are looking for a place to train as well as interact with other people and socialize your dog than I would probably go to a group training facility like First Dog Club. With a private trainer you will see results faster as it is a one on one setting.

Jason


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Morris K9 Campus that too far?


----------

